# 3G Dongle to LAN Connection?



## newway01 (May 9, 2013)

I need a router that supports usb 3g dongle for internet and then connect the same to TV lan port. Wifi is not required but if it comes with it, then its ok. So basically I need to connect my 3g dongle (Tera 3G) to my TV's rj45 port for internet access. Is there such a router? One model I came across is TP Link-MR3040 which supports usb dongle and has a lan port, but I'm not sure if that port is only for lan input and not output. Any other routers that does this? Or even any DIY stuff with Raspberry Pi or something like that possible?


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 9, 2013)

All the routers have lan ports that connect to your devices that needs the internet access though the number of ports may vary. Essentially thats what a router is made for. 

So the router of your choice will have the RJ45 port to connect to any device that you want to access internet on.

TPLINK has many variants with Dongle support..


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2013)

which TV model?only a smart TV with support for net access through RJ45 port can work & some times TVs with RJ45 port don't support this feature.


----------



## newway01 (May 10, 2013)

Its an LG 32" smart tv and yes it has internet support as there are some apps like Skype, Bigflix, Social networks etc. It has both Wifi and Wired lan option for connecting to internet, though for Wifi I need to buy a separate usb dongle from LG. But the problem is that LG was stupid enough to provide only 1 usb port on this tv. TV has a magic motion remote for which the receiver takes the usb port and whenever I want to connect pendrive or HDD, I remove the receiver and connect the same. So dont want to create chaos with a 3rd usb device (wifi dongle). Thats why looking to make use of lan port for internet.  

TP Link-MR3040 looks like a good router (and cheap too) with dongle support, but not sure if its lan port is for input only. Anyone using this or a similar router?


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 10, 2013)

dude.. can you read my post on the top??

its feels so stupid when u are repeating the same question again and again when clearly, a router is meant to route and not a showpiece.. So there would be an input and output ports for a router no matter the model.. 

Hope you understand what a router is meant for.


----------

